# LAPD OIS: Domestic, suspect armed with a knife.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Los Angeles, California — On July 20, officers in the Hollenbeck Division responded to a radio call about a man with a knife, and found a man armed with a butcher knife. The man “stood up from a living room couch and charged at” the officers, who moved to another location. The man then charged at them again, and one officer shot the man in the hip while a second officer deployed a Taser. The man, later identified as Edward Joseph Rubio, 52, was taken to the hospital in stable condition. He was expected to survive. The shooting remains under investigation.


----------

